# bay bridge Sunday ?



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

The weather is looking pretty good , so far . Who's in ? Low tide at 6am , wind calm then from n at 6mph . Pre dawn launch .


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

I might be in.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

What are the details? Never done a bay excursion. MIGHT (very slim chance) be able to meet some P/S'rs out there. You launch from SPSP?

All my gear is setup for my upcoming run to Buxton, what kind of setups would you all be using? Targetting stripers?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

yup...we launch from SPSP. There is a mini ramp at one end of the park where you can unload your stuff. I usually take three 7ft rods out. I use one for spot, another one to liveline, and the third I have it rigged with a spoon or plug incase I see some blues chasing bait fish. I usually go up to the light house or bridge pilings to target stripers. You are gonna need a bait bucket to store the spot. I used to drag around one of those fibril bait buckets but that would slow me down big time so I recently made a livewell. A stern light would be a good idea also. There are plenty of blues around also.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I can pick up a stern light pretty easy I think. Do they need to be hard wired or do some come battery operated? From the looks of them, they can slide into one of the rod holders correct? 

So I guess a couple smaller rods with an SL20 would work? I might have a couple smaller spinners that may work but I am not sure how they'd fare against a decent size striper.

And for livelining spot - is it just a matter of lip, tail or back hooking one and letting them go til a striper comes by and swallows them? What kind of rig would I need?


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Just get a battery operated stern light and stick it in one of your rod holders, that should work fine. 

a shorter rod with sl20 would work. you can use longer rods but they are harder to manage on a yak when trying to land a fish. I prefer 7 fters.

i usually use a 5/0, 6/0, or 7/0 hook tied with 6-12in 50lb leader tied to a swivel and to the main line.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I will make a couple stops tonight on the way home tonight and pick up a few things. Keep posting up the details so I know what the plan is. Right now it's 90/10 that I am in. Just let me know what is going on. First timer at SPSP here so bear with me.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Picked me up a stern light. Haven't seen much action with this thread though most of the day.

This thing going down? You got a grown man chomping at the bit over here.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

?????

Looking forward to this. Someone let me know please.

Thanks.

Will


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i'll let you know tonight.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

mick are you going to launch from the beach or the boat ramp? went to ft smallwood this morning but the wind was blowing out of the nne pretty hard so i went to navy rec center in annapolis. not as choppy there did pretty good 10 fat wp a few throw backs some spot and 3 13-14" blues.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm out. the parts to fix my mirage drive didnt come in. next time


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*SPSP on sunday*

Mickey / G Sardine - not sure if you guys are still going. I may be able to join in but will not be able to make a pre-dawn launch.

If there's any way you guys might be going later than that, please pm me. Otherwise, I'm going to go later AM in the upper bay. (Rocky Point)

Thanks,
Excalibur


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Someone talk to me here - lol. Haven't heard anything more from the original poster.

Regardless, I already have my kayak loaded up on my truck and the rods are ready to go. I can be at SPSP around 615 - 630AM if need be. Have to leave by no later then noon.

Anyhow, Rule #1 of kayaking is to ALWAYS have a buddy with you. Right now, I don't see anyone commiting.

I will check back in for the next few hours. Hopefully someone will speak up and say they are in. I've never fished the bay before so I definately don't want to make that run solo (and won't).

Let me know guys.

Will


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

hannibal, i talked to mickey earlyer in the week and made plans to go to spsp early sunday, i will be there by 6am i can meet you at the wawa on rt 50(service rd) at 6. it might be easer to launch at the boat ramp if its windy, you can scoot out to the right of the bridge to calmer waters.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

hey Guys....i cant do morning. i might go out in the afternoon.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. I will meet you there at 6AM. Not that you won't be able to spot the yellow OK Prowler Big Game on top, but I will be in a silver Ram 1500. 

If something comes up, please post so I don't make the drive (it's about an hour for me). I plan to leave just after 5AM.

Thanks again,

Will


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

just talked to mick and we will meet you at the wawa at 6. do you have wheels for your yak? if not i will help you carry it down the ramp. i busted mine this morning and had to drag mine down to the water, not good on the bottom, made re
pairs this after noon.

p,s, dress warm


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Nope - haven't made a cart for it yet. 

Since I don't have any cold weather yakking gear, I was just planning on wearing a bathing suit with sweat pants over top. And a short sleeve shirt with a long sleeve over top. That way I can ditch it when it warms up a bit. Probably also a wind breaker and some water shoes. Hopefully it won't be too cold in the AM.

See you guys there.

Will

PS - Based on the earlier post, I am just brining a couple live line rigs (for livelining spots for stripers) along with a couple top/bottom rigs to catch some spots and some metal for any breaking fish. Sound reasonable? Any other suggestions?


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in reply , but been busy . Meeting at WaWa 5:45 - 6:00 am or at boat ramp or we'll see ya out there . Weather is looking great :fishing: see ya in the morning


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

no that sounds ok, i have a hard time using more than 2 rods. once i get some spot i will change to spoons or gotchas. i just use rain pants over shorts and a hooded sweatshirt now, waters still warm but the morning temp. will be around 53. i have a sikver sport trac with a mango redfish on top. see you in the morning.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so how was it?


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

It wasn't bad at all. Met up with Sam and Mickey as planned and were in the water around 630AM I would say. Pattled out of the marina and down the canal waterway and settled in between the two spans of the bridge. Went for spots at first and the bite was relatively steady. Certainly wasn't on fire but you'd get a bite fairly consistant. It was a touch chilly in the AM but it warmed up nicely. No real wind to speak of.

After everyone got a few - we headed farther out along the bridge. I settled in just around the bend of the bridge in about 20' of water. The fish finder never really lit up and I didn't get much action from live lining the spot. Had one nice spot that was bitten off just behind the hook - and based on the bite circumfrence, I would say it was a pretty big blue. Also had another bite off a little later but nothing pulled on the line. Tried mixing in some metal but didn't have much luck. My cheapo spinner got all jammed up. Probably took some salt water the week before and didn't get washed out well enough.

Anyhow, thanks again to both Mickey and Sam for showing me some of the ropes. I am definately going to try to make it out there again before the season is over!

Will


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

Will , I ended staying out til 6:30 pm . A loonnnngggg day ! I found out a lot more about that area . Didn't catch any keeper stripers but a lot of perch to 13" a few blues to 12" . Every one I talked to had the skunk on with live lining . Never saw any birds working . Out going tide was extinct until the last 2 hrs. It was a great day any way !!!!!! Pleasure meeting ya . Good luck down Hatteras .


----------

